# Begging



## Samson (Aug 28, 2007)

So, I've had Samson now for a few weeks. Things are going pretty decent. He's picking up my commands rather quickly. He's still had a few accident but at least they were on the tile and not carpet. 

What i'm curious about is wether anyone has an idea on how I can get him to stop begging for food. I can't eat in peace....lol

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I always have a pickle or something near by and offer it to him. ( something they hate ) and then I tell him you don't like it. and he will sit down and take a nap while I eat.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I always have a pickle or something near by and offer it to him. ( something they hate ) and then I tell him you don't like it. and he will sit down and take a nap while I eat.[/B]


Very clever. :aktion033: :smrofl:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I always have a pickle or something near by and offer it to him. ( something they hate ) and then I tell him you don't like it. and he will sit down and take a nap while I eat.[/B]



clever! i may try this..


----------



## Samson (Aug 28, 2007)

Indeed, it's so simple it just might work.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If the pickle doesn't work, try ignoring him. If you start giving any food at all in response to begging you will set up a habit of it. So now if he is begging just turn away and ignore him. Eventually he'll stop. Or if he is trained to the sit or down command you can ask him to do those and then maybe give a little treat for sitting or being in the down. Just whatever you do, don't reward him for begging.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

we trained otis not to beg by ignoring him and not giving him any food.. now he sits right next to us and tries to get a whiff of our food but he never jumps on us and tries to get to the food if its sitting on the table.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Parker does the same thing. I have never ever given him food from my plate, so I was surprised that he started begging. I just ignore him. I like the pickle idea. So, if ignoring him doesn't work, I'll try that. Yesterday, he ran off with a red pepper (not the bell shape kind). I grabbed it in time before he took a bite into it.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Chyna doesn't really beg. She just puts her legs up on you and sniffs. If you give her something you do. If you don't well you don't. She doesn't make a big deal of it. I know some people that feed thier pets while they are eatting. Give them thier yummy food at dinner time so they won't be worrying about what you are eatting.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Chyna doesn't really beg. She just puts her legs up on you and sniffs. If you give her something you do. If you don't well you don't. She doesn't make a big deal of it. I know some people that feed thier pets while they are eatting. Give them thier yummy food at dinner time so they won't be worrying about what you are eatting.[/B]



That's a smart idea. 
Cosy taps me on the leg as if to say, isn't some of that for me?
Toy sits and wags her tail in hope of a spilled plate. lol


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Since Jackson's "home" is currently in part of the kitchen - he faces the table - sits and whines. I instructed everyone to ignore him. Not even a "it's okay, Jackson" type talk because even that is attention and reward for him. Eventually I'll hear him settle down and I'm sure if I looked at him he'd be giving me that really sad why don't you love me momma look but I force myself not to look in his direction at all. As soon as we're done eating I praise him up and down and give him tons of attention and tell him how good he is. I'll give him play time after dinner, too. So far so good. but that pickle idea - I may just have to keep that as an alternative should my current method cease to work in a few weeks or months.  

Kari & Jackson


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

This is really a challenge in my home. My husband always has fed the dogs from his plate while he eats. Of course, that creates beggers. I do not like the big sad eyes looking at me, making me feel guilty for enjoying my dinner and not sharing. lol My dogs know my "evil eye" and when they get "that look" they will slink away, just out of my sight to watch and wait. Angel isn't too bad about begging. I ignore her and it doesn't take long before she lays down beside me. When I have something on my plate that I want to give to the dogs, I always take it into the kitchen where thier bowls are <strike>or I hand it to hubby for him to give to them</strike>.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine kind of know when it's ok and when it's not. 

If it's just a casual family dinner in the kitchen they can beg quietly but they know they won't get anything till dinner is over and then Ill give them leftovers from my plate if they are sitting nicely.

If we are in the dinning room we ignore them and they usually just go laydown. They get their treats after dinner in the kitchen. 



Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I have never given any of my dogs food from the table. I personally don't think it is good for them. I make a point to feed Lily her dinner when I sit down for mine. She has came and looked at me but never has begged. I do give her a few people treats like cheese, carrots and occassionly poached egg. I have a weird way of giving her treats I put them in my mouth and she reaches up gently and takes them. I do this to train her to be gentle and not to grab a treat. I have always done this with my pups and they never grab food from your fingers but take it really easy. I know some people think it is gross but it works. Another thing you can do is not have them in the room with your when you eat. Put them in another room or in their crate with a chewy toy. If you want to share your people food with them then put it in their bowl when you are done. Good luck. My Mom and Dad have made their dog into a begger and I find it annoying and their dog is very overweight from all the extras, I tell them the tidbits are not doing her any favors but the just keep giving her food all thorugh their meals. I do like the pickle theory very creative.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris has never gotten food from the table. She begs for the napkins! (and usually gets them...lol)


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I basically do what Nikki does. Since we've had Fendi, we've never feed her as we're eating ourselves. So when we eat, all she does is come near us (she always wants to be close to us, whether we're eating, watching TV or on the computer) and lay or bring her toy over and play with it as we're eating. If they beg, I would go with the general consensus and ignore it--never give them positive attention as a result of the begging, because that will reinforce the behavior.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

It may be a little late for this suggestion, but I never feed Jeffery off of the table or out of my plate. Once in a while if I give him "people" food. I move away from the eating area and give it to him as though I'm giving him one of his regular treats. 

When Jeff does something I don't like, I remove him from where ever we are. After a few times of this he stops what ever behavior happens right before I move him. For example, he used to eat his treats or chew on his hoof in my bed, leaving dried drool spots on my blanket. Everytime he brought his treat or hoof in my bed, I gently pushed him off the bed (he's big enoung to jump on and off buy himself). and say "get that off my bed". After a couple of times, I'd just have to say the words and finally he doesn't bring anything other than toys onto my bed.

I did the same thing when he would wake me up early in the morning. Now he just waits patiently for me to make the move to get out of bed.

Try saying "no begging" or "no beg" (something short and simple), and remove him from where you are eating. You may have to put him someplace where he can't get out, like in a pen or behind a gate. Then bring him back when you are finished eating. Try this a few times. He may get the idea. Jeff hates being separate from me, unless he chooses to go hide to nap or something. This method works for me and Jeffery.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> I always have a pickle or something near by and offer it to him. ( something they hate ) and then I tell him you don't like it. and he will sit down and take a nap while I eat.[/B]



SMART!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

:brownbag: I am the owner of a begging, barking, spoiled dog and I don't do anything about it :brownbag: I always slip him a bite or two while we are eating--like a piece of plain meat or a pea--nothing big. Just enough for a taste. And I knew this would create a monster, and it has, and I haven't done anything about it LOL :brownbag: Sorry no advice :biggrin:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I always try to feed Baby Gizmo a couple of snacks when he starts this and I put it in his bowl. If he comes back I tell him to go lay down and he will leave us alone. My son on the other hand feeds him all the time and he will not leave him alone no matter what. They are very smart and secret tattletales. My son swears up and down that he doesn't feed him from his plate but I know better. They know who will let them get away with things.


----------

